# Steve`s UV Restoration, Part 1



## msherman (Feb 7, 2008)

So, I get this box one day, and this is what I find inside. It`s going to be a fight already I see. 










And the neck. Ohh......Hell no with these worn out frets 





Stripped down naked for a good flogging









Fretboard sprayed and prepped for frets.





Frets installed, and ready for the color.





Ohhh, and that body with the hammer dents, and scorching from a blowtorch?
After many beers, and a few swear words thrown in to boot....









I will leave part one of this pic story on this note......


----------



## Abhorred (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh, that poor, poor GR. Thank you for giving it some TLC, and I think we all look forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## budda (Feb 7, 2008)

sweet, great job sir!


----------



## skinhead (Feb 7, 2008)

Fuck, that will be nice


----------



## Shannon (Feb 7, 2008)

That's gonna be dead sexy!


----------



## Scott (Feb 7, 2008)

Awesome work. Maybe you should take over on Chris' RG 550 restoration as well


----------



## technomancer (Feb 7, 2008)

Behold, as it arises from the dead!

Freaking awesome


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 7, 2008)

You are GOD!


----------



## Abhorred (Feb 7, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Behold, as it arises from the dead!
> 
> Freaking awesome



Is this UV yours, Steve?

Whoops, wrong Steve.


----------



## msherman (Feb 7, 2008)

Scott said:


> Awesome work. Maybe you should take over on Chris' RG 550 restoration as well



A little bird told me that Chris is on verge of being Shermanized


----------



## yevetz (Feb 7, 2008)

:awesome:


----------



## Abhorred (Feb 7, 2008)

msherman said:


> A little bird told me that Chris is on verge of being Shermanized



Meet Quigley.






Quigley the Feather California Quail


----------



## Stitch (Feb 7, 2008)

Epic! When does it get sent out to me, Mike?


----------



## guitarplayerone (Feb 7, 2008)

Swirl > Solid Green.

Come on, what better opprotunity?


----------



## Stitch (Feb 7, 2008)

P.S - You spelt "Stitch" wrong in the title. Everyone does that. Bugs the shit out of me.


----------



## Lee (Feb 7, 2008)

It's in good hands to be saved


----------



## Steve (Feb 7, 2008)

Awesome, Mike.... I can't wait to see more!!!

I would like to pour that can of Original UV777GR paint all over my body.

BTW, This is what the guitar looked like when I bought it. Mike > *


----------



## Scott (Feb 7, 2008)

What the hell? Is that marker on the inlays?


----------



## msherman (Feb 7, 2008)

OHHHH, the humanity


----------



## Chris (Feb 7, 2008)

WOW Mike, that looks incredible! I saw that before Steve bought it, and my advice to him was "You're out of your mind dude, that thing's beyond saving". 

[action=Chris]puts on his best Rob Halford guise[/action]

It's not a restoration, it's a reeeeeeeee-SUUUUUU-REEEEEC-TIIOOOOOON!!!


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 7, 2008)

Scott said:


> What the hell? Is that marker on the inlays?



 WHAT A FUCK!!


----------



## Chris (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## msherman (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah, I almost made a new body for it. By far the worst I have seen in long time. Lots of filling and sanding, then, do it again, and again...


----------



## Abhorred (Feb 7, 2008)

Are those hammer dents on the body?


----------



## msherman (Feb 7, 2008)

Abhorred said:


> Are those hammer dents on the body?



In all their glory


----------



## Steve (Feb 7, 2008)

Scott said:


> What the hell? Is that marker on the inlays?




 - Yeah, it is... 


For the record... The guitar was like that when I got it. The damage was done by a guy named Derek Taylor, who recorded a CD with Shrapnel Records back in the day. Not sure why he tried to kill the UV, but luckily Mike took it under his control, and brought it back to life.


----------



## Chris (Feb 7, 2008)

When you see that guy again Steve, punch him in the balls.


----------



## Abhorred (Feb 7, 2008)

msherman said:


> In all their glory



I weep...



Chris said:


> When you see that guy again Steve, punch him in the balls.



Fuck that noise; use the hammer. But don't be excessive - he didn't use nails in his work, so neither should you.


----------



## Steve (Feb 7, 2008)

Abhorred said:


> Are those hammer dents on the body?



Love taps.


----------



## Abhorred (Feb 7, 2008)

Steve said:


> Love taps.





Well, better that than racing stripes or tailpiece fins, I suppose.


----------



## Chris (Feb 7, 2008)

Scott said:


> Awesome work. Maybe you should take over on Chris' RG 550 restoration as well



 It's gonna get swirled this summer, or I'm giving it to Drew.


----------



## Steve (Feb 7, 2008)

guitarplayerone said:


> Swirl > Solid Green.
> 
> Come on, what better opprotunity?



Chris and I WERE going to swirl it, but after talking to Mike...he told me he could get the original ibanez green paint.... The next thing Mike knew, he was in the middle of a UV restoration!


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 7, 2008)

Steve said:


> Chris and I WERE going to swirl it, but after talking to Mike...he told me he could get the *original ibanez green paint*.... The next thing Mike knew, he was in the middle of a UV restoration!



That SO rules! I just loves me a GR! If it isn't swirled, it had better be green!


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 8, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> That SO rules! I just loves me a GR! If it isn't swirled, it had better be green!



Id love to paint a guitar that color, maybe with some metalflake in it, and add pearloid binding etc, and chrome hardware
it would be fapomatic


----------



## Varjo (Feb 8, 2008)

Abhorred said:


> Are those hammer dents on the body?



Let's not bee too crazy with administering the ball-punches. Maybe the guy just has the wrong idea with a hammer-on


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2008)

Varjo said:


> Let's not bee too crazy with administering the ball-punches. Maybe the guy just has the wrong idea with a hammer-on


----------



## Michael (Feb 8, 2008)

Good man.  

Poor thing.  Can't wait to see it brought back to life.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 8, 2008)

That's going to look fucking awesome. Nice job so far and congrats!


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 8, 2008)

That will look awesome ! i cant wait to see more pics !!!


----------



## Naren (Feb 8, 2008)

Looks good so far. Keep us updated.


----------



## Pablo (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow - that was one fucked up Uni... It'll be great to see it return once more to its former glory. Hats off to Mike for going the extra mile with an almost totalled body - that certainly took more balls than taking a hammer and a blow torch to it in the first place...

Looking forward to updates.

Cheers

Eske

P.s.: I, for one, am happy to see green and not a swirl


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 8, 2008)

Coolness  Good luck with it!


----------



## Apophis (Feb 8, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## nikki-k (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow- looks really nice!!!

BTW- Derek Taylor did one solo album, and also an album with his band, Crimeny. Shrapnel Records. I actually love both of these albums... and you can see pics of Derek with that UV in various stages of getting to where it was when you got it. The first I saw it, it was simply stripped of the green paint, and I actually loved it. The end result before the refurb though? LOL, poor guitar...such a shame. The albums were low budget, and done before everyone had a DAW in their home. The drums are triggered + real cymbals, and the playing by all three players is wicked. His solo album is a little more "all over the place" but very cool as well IMO. Seven striing heaven, and one of the first albums done all 7 that I know of. That alone should be fogiveness for the damage to that poor UV...well, sort of 

Oh- Derek also did (does still?) columns and 3 video CD's for the "Chops From Hell" site. I have the first, and the video stuff was very cool (IMO..oh- and he uses that UV for most of it); even had some acoustic stuff! He takes the wicked chops many players today have, and adds some Texas twang. Like I said- very cool stuff IMO. 

I would have done LNG green over original GR green though...but, I am not right in the head, so please do not flame me...I cannot be refurb'd like the guitar   

Funny thing is- I would have refretted and refinished the fretboard, and sanded the body and left it naked. If the damage was really bad, maybe sand it down a bit and cap it, or simply veneer, clear coat, done. Enough of a Derek fan that I could only be upset about hurting the UV if he cut pieces off (ala EVH and his WACF guitar...or worse), or drilled big holes, cut it in half, etc.

Very nice job! Congrats on owning a piece of what I consider to be 7 string history! 

btw- is this that guitar? It is the one I mentioned...hard to see that clearly in this vid..the actual video cd is better quality




Oh- and Derek also played guitar with Eniac Requiem (http://people.cs.uu.nl/jur/reviews/spaceeternalvoid.html), and on an album "00 Spool" (I think that was the name). The Eniac thing was done with Scott Stine. Here are two guys playing a piece from that project... cool stuff!

YouTube - "Psycho From Texas" by Derek Taylor and Scott Stine @ 143bpm

(sorry for such a long post...obviously I am a Derek fan of sorts, and see this guitar as a piece of history)


----------



## Steve (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice Nikki! I can't believe you have so much info on the guitar. Thanks! Yeah, that is definitely the guitar in that video. He's a great player. I'm going to have to look into getting the cd videos from the CFH site.

Thanks again for posting up the history of this guitar!! Here's a pic of the guitar when I received it.


----------



## robanomoly (Feb 8, 2008)

Excellent work Mike! That's very inspirational for those of us who are just beginning to build/work on guitars.


----------



## nikki-k (Feb 8, 2008)

Steve said:


> Nice Nikki! I can't believe you have so much info on the guitar. Thanks! Yeah, that is definitely the guitar in that video. He's a great player. I'm going to have to look into getting the cd videos from the CFH site.
> 
> Thanks again for posting up the history of this guitar!! Here's a pic of the guitar when I received it.



Thx!
Like I said- I am a fan of sorts. I bought my first 7, a GR, back in like '93 after hearing Crimeny. It was like hearing Yngwie meets Reb Beach meets ZZ Top on acid meets Alice in Chains. The album can get a bit stale for me after one or two listens, but go back several months later and it is cool. The playing is what floored me. I was in high school when Yngwie put out his very first Rising Force album (import only here in the States intially..paid like $20+ for it new on vinyl!); then Steve Vai hit, and then the UV looked cool. But when I heard what Derek did with Crimeny, that was it. Then his solo album...damn... 

That guitar is history. Cherish it, please. And if you EVER want to sell, please let me know!!!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 8, 2008)

that's gonna be bitchin! the shiney new frets on that neck are boneriffic. mmmm


----------



## SHREDTOKILL (Feb 8, 2008)

nice job man keep us posted , its lookin great so far!


----------



## Justin Bailey (Feb 8, 2008)

Gives me hope for a possible UV restoration I might do! Looks great!


----------



## Se7enMeister (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 9, 2008)

That guitar is in the best hands you could ask for if you're looking to restore it BEYOND what it started as. It's going to be *better* than new after Mike's done with it.  Nice work so far Mike.


----------



## Drew (Feb 10, 2008)

Chris said:


> It's gonna get swirled this summer, or I'm giving it to Drew.



I'll hold you to that. Everyone should own a 550, and I do not.


----------



## msherman (Feb 12, 2008)

A little color for ya`ll this morning


----------



## Ryan (Feb 12, 2008)

That's awesome. 

*Looks at the old sanded RG7 body sitting here...*


----------



## msherman (Feb 12, 2008)

And some clear.





Headstock ready for the Logo.





And Logo installed.


----------



## SHREDTOKILL (Feb 12, 2008)

msherman said:


> And some clear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOT DAMN, amazing work, keep us posted!


----------



## Chris (Feb 12, 2008)

AW FUCK YEAH!  That looks amazing!


----------



## Drew (Feb 12, 2008)

That's going to be gorgeous when it's finished. Thanks for posting so many progress pics, dude!


(by the way, I'm fucking loving that bass. It's actually got me seriously practicing my bass playing because it's too nice an instrument for a hack like me, so it's either sell it or become less of a hack, and that's a no-brainer. )


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 12, 2008)

Fuck yeah!
Hot damn.
where does one get GR Paint anyways?


----------



## Varjo (Feb 12, 2008)

msherman, will you have babies with me?


----------



## msherman (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks guys

The color is actually RM "Big Bad Green" which is a AMC color mixed with a little extra green, and a pinch of white.
Remember those old Dodge Charger "SuperBirds"?
Thats the color I started with.

Drew, I`m glad you are enjoying the bass. It`s nice to hear it`s being used, and not just kicking around the shop


----------



## msherman (Feb 12, 2008)

Varjo said:


> msherman, will you have babies with me?



I don`t think the world can handle any more freaks like me!


----------



## Chris (Feb 12, 2008)

Drew said:


> That's going to be gorgeous when it's finished. Thanks for posting so many progress pics, dude!
> 
> 
> (by the way, I'm fucking loving that bass. It's actually got me seriously practicing my bass playing because it's too nice an instrument for a hack like me, so it's either sell it or become less of a hack, and that's a no-brainer. )



 You will always be a hack, sell it to me!


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 12, 2008)

msherman said:


> The color is actually RM "Big Bad Green" which is a AMC color mixed with a little extra green, and a pinch of white.
> Remember those old Dodge Charger "SuperBirds"?
> Thats the color I started with.


 And the 7620 is officially a project guitar!


----------



## Steve (Feb 12, 2008)

msherman said:


> And some clear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Holy Shit....Mike!!! It looks amazing!!!  I know this project was a real pain in the ass...thanks for taking it on. You are the fucking MAN. The pyramids on the neck are going POP off the maple neck when it meets the green of the body and head. I can't wait to see it put together.


----------



## Drew (Feb 12, 2008)

Chris, are there any of my guitars you DON'T want?


----------



## Chris (Feb 12, 2008)

My goodness, that looks friggin' fantastic!


----------



## msherman (Feb 12, 2008)

A couple of more for ya, Steve


----------



## Chris (Feb 12, 2008)

I can't believe that's this guitar.


----------



## 7slinger (Feb 12, 2008)

looks awesome


----------



## Steve (Feb 14, 2008)

msherman said:


> A couple of more for ya, Steve




Fucking A, Mike... you kick some serious ass!!


----------



## msherman (Feb 29, 2008)

All polished up, and ready for assembly.


----------



## noodles (Feb 29, 2008)

Yowza!


----------



## Lee (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## playstopause (Feb 29, 2008)

Holy mama!


----------



## Eric (Feb 29, 2008)

That looks really amazing! Awesome job!


----------



## Steve (Feb 29, 2008)

msherman said:


> All polished up, and ready for assembly.




Oh my....... That looks absolutely amazing. My jaw just hit the keyboard.
BTW, I just got confirmation that my custom (green/yellow) blazes are shipping today from Dimarzio, so I'll get them down to you mid next week. FedEx... Overnight...!!!!!


----------



## Hcash (Feb 29, 2008)

What are you finishing the neck with??? And what size frets are those? They look huge... :



msherman said:


> All polished up, and ready for assembly.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Feb 29, 2008)

msherman said:


> All polished up, and ready for assembly.



 Did I just... yeah... I think I did... yup... I need new boxers


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 29, 2008)

Clean up! Aisle me! HOLY FUCK! That thing is gorgeous. That's the only Ibanez I'd really ever want. A GR. My god. That is beautiful.


----------



## Randy (Feb 29, 2008)

Ridiculous.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Feb 29, 2008)

This will surely make it to April's GOTM


----------



## msherman (Feb 29, 2008)

Steve said:


> Oh my....... That looks absolutely amazing. My jaw just hit the keyboard.
> BTW, I just got confirmation that my custom (green/yellow) blazes are shipping today from Dimarzio, so I'll get them down to you mid next week. FedEx... Overnight...!!!!!



Most excellent
My 15 year old daughter says it`s the sickest guitar in the house


----------



## Steve (Feb 29, 2008)

msherman said:


> Most excellent
> My 15 year old daughter says it`s the sickest guitar in the house



That's great... I bet she didn't say that when I sent it to you last year!! 

The fretboard looks A.M.A.Z.I.N.G.!


----------



## budda (Feb 29, 2008)

*fap fap fap*

i want mr sherman to redo all my guitars now 

that looks gorgeous! one mean motherfucker of a green! steve, you lucky sonofabitch! haha

 and  to sherman for kicking so much ass.

KxK AND a sherman in my future? why the fuck not! might as well try an 8


----------



## yevetz (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## MerlinTKD (Feb 29, 2008)

That is a-fucking-mazing... I hate green, but I'd sell a body part for that, no question!


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Michael (Feb 29, 2008)

Lookig like a guitar again.


----------



## skinhead (Feb 29, 2008)

Ay dios mio!

That guitar is sick


----------



## Groff (Feb 29, 2008)

Talk about night and day difference...


----------



## FortePenance (Mar 1, 2008)

holy shit. Looks delish.


----------



## nicknuisance (Mar 1, 2008)

Yummy.


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 1, 2008)

holy shit cakes - the next GOTM!


----------



## Shawn (Mar 1, 2008)

msherman said:


> All polished up, and ready for assembly.



Very nice! That looks awesome. Superb job.


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 1, 2008)

That looks totally Awesome 

great job !


----------



## opprobrium_9 (Mar 1, 2008)

Steve said:


> Awesome, Mike.... I can't wait to see more!!!
> 
> I would like to pour that can of Original UV777GR paint all over my body.
> 
> BTW, This is what the guitar looked like when I bought it. Mike > *




That guitar looks ACE!!! OMG, that is fuckin awesome, seriously, no sarcasm! All beat up looks like it went through WW III, 

M E T A L - A S - F U C K !!!!!!

Can't stand the bright green shit, and queer ass inlays on those universes. But nice work no-the-less.


----------



## Ruins (Mar 1, 2008)

the idea of guitar that survived through WW III is indeed cool idea but this particular case it looks very crappy done. 
i am not crazy about the green candy color either but msherman did excellent work.
*excited for more pictures of work in progress*


----------



## the.godfather (Mar 1, 2008)

That is one amazingly good job there. Without even seeing the before pics it's a good job. But man, considering what it was like before, the job is amazing. 

Can't wait to see it with all the hardware on it too!


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 1, 2008)

That's looking fantastic Mike, excellent work as always. Congrats Steve. 

PS: Wow you have a badass Diezel VH4? Nice score, time to update your rig info!


----------



## Ext789 (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## idspispopd (Mar 1, 2008)

JESUS THAT IS AMAZING LOOKING!!!!!!!!


----------



## S-O (Mar 1, 2008)

And to think, the gawdly hands of Derek Talyor touched that guitar. Hell the yeven played that guitar. I envy you.

I love DT, his CFH stuff and his band/solo CD's got me shredding


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 1, 2008)

My eyes, my eyes!


----------



## Steve (Mar 6, 2008)

Just got home from a business trip... and look what was waiting for me!

Straight from the DiMarzio custom shop..  I'll be shipping them down to you, Mike.


----------



## -K4G- (Mar 6, 2008)

wow...cant wait for the final product.


----------



## skinhead (Mar 6, 2008)

I found a similar setup, Steve

DiMarzio Blaze 7 String Neck/Middle/Bridge Set - eBay (item 190202932173 end time Mar-10-08 12:37:55 PDT)


----------



## Steve (Mar 6, 2008)

skinhead said:


> I found a similar setup, Steve
> 
> DiMarzio Blaze 7 String Neck/Middle/Bridge Set - eBay (item 190202932173 end time Mar-10-08 12:37:55 PDT)




Yup... MikeZ (banjomikez) is a great guy to deal with.


----------



## yevetz (Mar 6, 2008)

Steve said:


> Yup... MikeZ (banjomikez) is a great guy to deal with.



I also got few deals with him......very good seller


----------



## msherman (Mar 6, 2008)

Steve said:


> Just got home from a business trip... and look what was waiting for me!
> 
> Straight from the DiMarzio custom shop..  I'll be shipping them down to you, Mike.



This is Most excellent
There will be an epic pic story on the 19th. New toys for the Boston Crew, we`ll get to see Letchford in action, and ohhhhh, sooooo many Beers


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Mar 6, 2008)

[action=WarriorOfMetal]can't wait[/action]


----------



## msherman (Mar 13, 2008)

Assembly begins


----------



## Ruins (Mar 13, 2008)

this is colorful looks great


----------



## Michael (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow, looking great.


----------



## Chris (Mar 13, 2008)

msherman said:


> Assembly begins



That looks fantastic!


----------



## yevetz (Mar 13, 2008)

Mike are doing magic


----------



## Steve (Mar 13, 2008)

Getting closer.....


----------



## AVH (Mar 13, 2008)

Mike that is STELLAR work!


----------



## Lee (Mar 13, 2008)

As expected, it looks freaking awesome


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Mar 13, 2008)

holy shit mike. that looks just amazing.


----------



## skinhead (Mar 13, 2008)

Mike, your job is fucking crazy


----------



## msherman (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words, guys
This one sure was a challenge


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 13, 2008)

Someone should send these pics to the original owner


----------



## technomancer (Mar 13, 2008)

Damn is that awesome


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 13, 2008)

Better than the original.... too cool man!  I think my eyes are bleeding!


----------



## budda (Mar 14, 2008)

i'd hit it


----------



## Chris (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## ibznorange (Mar 14, 2008)

kick fucking ass!!!


----------



## SHREDTOKILL (Mar 14, 2008)

wow, that looks amazing, best uv ive ever seen i think!


----------



## Steve (Mar 14, 2008)

msherman said:


> Thanks for the kind words, guys
> This one sure was a challenge



 - Nice!!!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Eric (Mar 14, 2008)

That looks so damn good! Awesome job!


----------



## playstopause (Mar 14, 2008)

Future guitar of the month! G-o-r-g-e-o-u-s!


----------



## Eric (Mar 14, 2008)

msherman said:


> Thanks for the kind words, guys
> This one sure was a challenge








I can't believe how close to original that came out Mike. Awesome job man.  That thing is 1000% better now


----------



## Steve (Mar 14, 2008)

Damn, Eric.... that guitar is sweet!


----------



## Eric (Mar 14, 2008)

Steve said:


> Damn, Eric.... that guitar is sweet!



Thanks bro, so is yours! I bet your excited to get her back.


----------



## 7slinger (Mar 14, 2008)

gorgeous work


----------



## Alien DNA (Mar 16, 2008)

Big fuckin kudos to you man...stellar job!!! Have a cold beer on me... its a happy day when a Universe is saved from death... bravo dude!!!!


----------



## Michael (Mar 16, 2008)

I can't believe that's the same guitar! Nice work.


----------



## El Caco (Mar 16, 2008)

Well done, it's awesome to see her returned to her former glory.


----------



## yevetz (Mar 16, 2008)

One time......when I get rich......I'll order guitar from MISTA SHERMAN


----------



## Ruins (Mar 16, 2008)

indeed


----------



## msherman (Mar 17, 2008)

She is finally alive, Steve


----------



## Chris (Mar 17, 2008)

That is absolutely unbelievable work, Mike. My goodness.


----------



## msherman (Mar 17, 2008)

Chris said:


> That is absolutely unbelievable work, Mike. My goodness.



Your guitar is next on the assembly list my friend, polished her up today


----------



## Chris (Mar 17, 2008)

You had me at hello.  

You should start carbo-loading now for the beers that we both owe you.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 17, 2008)

Chris is getting a Sherman? We demand more information


----------



## Steve (Mar 17, 2008)

Holy Shit..... I can't believe how great that looks. I'm Floored, Bro! It looks brand new. You, Mike, are an unbelievable artist. 

Thanks for taking on this project...I know it was a major pain in the ass.. but, you saved her.... :wow:


----------



## Chris (Mar 17, 2008)

For reference. Before:





After:





[action=Chris]screams REEEE-SUUUUU-REEEEEEC-TIOOOOON!! in his best Rob Halford voice[/action]


----------



## SevenatoR (Mar 17, 2008)

That is absolutely the shit.

Absolutely.


----------



## Codyyy (Mar 17, 2008)

I bet it plays better than it did originally too


----------



## playstopause (Mar 17, 2008)

Glorious.


----------



## msherman (Mar 17, 2008)

Chris said:


> You had me at hello.
> 
> You should start carbo-loading now for the beers that we both owe you.



Already got a head start on ya!


----------



## Chris (Mar 17, 2008)

Well then, Cheers dude!


----------



## skinhead (Mar 17, 2008)

Chris said:


> Well then, Cheers dude!



Meh 


That UV is stunning, Mike.

BTW, Steve emoticom is so cute


----------



## Popsyche (Mar 17, 2008)

msherman said:


> Already got a head start on ya!



Mike, Beautiful job! This thread made me dig mine out and it sits by the couch so I can play it or just look at it! 

Also, Smuttynose FTW!


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Mar 17, 2008)

That's one of the best restorations I've ever seen. Nice work, Mike!


----------



## yellowv (Mar 17, 2008)

WOW!!! That came out perfect. Simply awesome.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Mar 17, 2008)

Holy fuck... simply amazing. No question. The work of an artist.

And lots more nice things!


----------



## Michael (Mar 17, 2008)

Great to see it finished. Damn that was fast! Nice work Mike. 

 will be a happy camper.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 18, 2008)

That looks badass, man! \m/


----------



## shredder777 (Mar 18, 2008)

The work of a master


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Mar 18, 2008)

goddamn that looks fantastic.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 18, 2008)

Chris said:


> For reference. Before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow!  Very nice work.


----------



## El Caco (Mar 18, 2008)

As she should be, Stunning.


----------

